# Man send dog to attack wife



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

That should say "Man Sends Dog To Attack Wife"


http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/1923956,algonquin-wife-assault-attack-dog-120609.article


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

aah yes the "Attack" dog trainer

...sigh


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Vin Chiu said:


> That should say "Man Sends Dog To Attack Wife"


And??

Maybe she ate all the Twinkies :grin:


----------

